# Plowing beware!!! (please read)



## allen81

Beware of plowing for the gas station at 229 talcottville rd in vernon ct across from little marks. The guy will promise you money for plowing but you will never see the money beware!!!!


----------



## Longae29

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## grandview

Need to be like a hooker,money up front.


----------



## SnowGuy73

There was talk once on here about making a list by state of people like this....


----------



## magnatrac

SnowGuy73;1705833 said:


> There was talk once on here about making a list by state of people like this....


Sadly that would be the longest thread here
Funny how every town has people that we know not to work for!


----------



## xgiovannix12

sad what this worlds coming too


----------



## bln

Sometimes A 4' wall of snow in front of all his doors is the best defense against anunpaid invoice.d


----------



## SnowGuy73

magnatrac;1706370 said:


> Sadly that would be the longest thread here
> Funny how every town has people that we know not to work for!


Hahahahah!

True, very true.


----------



## South Seneca

I had a customer a few doors up the road from me who never calls til she has to be at work in 15 minutes and can't get out. 

She still owes me money from two years ago. Today her Cadillac is still stuck in the driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

South Seneca;1706554 said:


> I had a customer a few doors up the road from me who never calls til she has to be at work in 15 minutes and can't get out.
> 
> She still owes me money from two years ago. Today her Cadillac is still stuck in the driveway.


Did you honk and wave as you drove by?


----------



## zexed99gt

that gas station has always looked shady as hell ...contact Ill let people know in Hartford area


----------



## got-h2o

3 simple fixes. My opinion at least. 

1: On questionable places, money up front as stated above. You must prepay for gas, they can prepay for your service. 

2: Also as stated above, push a pile back into the doors before you leave. They will soon change their tune.

3: When they refused payment, help yourself to anything of value on the shelf. Don't rob them, but a few jugs of coolant and a couple bags of chips won't land you in jail under the circumstances. They will change their tune then as well. It's a little late for this now, but at the time, let them call the police. You earned payment. You'll get it. 

Don't let these scumbags muscle you around. YOU have the upper hand. Never let them think otherwise.


----------



## mega10cab

I hate those kinds. I was sitting at a gas station during the storm Thursday night for a few minutes drinking some coffee, and the Indian guy came out and asked for a "special price" to plow his lot. Being the A hole I am and hate low balling cheap people, I said $600. It would've taken 20min total, very small lot. Of course he didn't like my "special price" and declined.

Always trying to low ball the white, middle class working man. I don't work for "special prices".


----------



## cubicinches

You should have a signed contract with them if you're doing any plowing for them. And your contract should have the terms of payment stated, along with the penalties for non-payment. Add interest, late charges, and court filing fees accordingly, and take them to small claims court... It's a slam dunk if your contract is written correctly, and you performed the work you were supposed to. You won't lose. It won't get you your money right away, but after winning in court, you can begin the process of getting paid by judgement. 

Doing anything else like plowing snow in front of their doors, or taking merchandise from their store can, and will, get you in legal trouble. You can't do any of that crap legally, with a contract or on a handshake deal... even though they owe you money. It doesn't give you those rights. Those actions are criminal acts, and they will land you in trouble. The owners owing you for plowing service is a civil matter... the cops have got nothing to do with it, so trying to argue that point with the cops when they arrive won't get you far.

If you don't have a written contract with them, then the money they owe you just became what's known as "tuition", or the price you pay to go to school.... The school where you learn to not do things without a contract.

I hope you get your loot. And by all means, don't stop spreading the word, now and forever, that they're deadbeats. Sooner or later, karma will become a real ***** for them.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

cubicinches;1708516 said:


> Doing anything else like plowing snow in front of their doors, .........Those actions are criminal acts,


Not arguing or debating, just curious, what criminal law would apply to moving a snow pile to a different location?


----------



## coldcoffee

k1768;1708541 said:


> Not arguing or debating, just curious, what criminal law would apply to moving a snow pile to a different location?


Probably Aggravated Menacing as well as other charges pending the circumstances of the situation.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Interesting. Never heard of that term before and when I googled it all results seemed to be related to Ohio. Maybe that's a term local to Ohio?

Edit to add:
Also from the definition I read it seems like a bit of a stretch to me. 
I also see the law went into effect in 2001 (in Ohio).


----------



## coldcoffee

It's possible that the name of the term can vary from state to state, but all will have their bases covered. Inducing a panic, fire hazard, criminal mischief, intent to whatever...you won't win that type of argument. Cubicinches really did an excellent job w/ his explanation.


----------



## cubicinches

k1768;1708541 said:


> Not arguing or debating, just curious, what criminal law would apply to moving a snow pile to a different location?


Like coldcoffee said... Criminal mischief, at the very least. Not to mention whatever else they can come up with regarding fire and emergency type stuff with regards to blocking entrances/exits to buildings. Trust me, the cops will know what the charges are. They're not stupid, which is also why they're not likely to believe that you simply and innocently decided to "relocate" a snow pile so that it completely blocks the entrance to a person's business.


----------



## allen81

cubicinches;1708516 said:


> You should have a signed contract with them if you're doing any plowing for them. And your contract should have the terms of payment stated, along with the penalties for non-payment. Add interest, late charges, and court filing fees accordingly, and take them to small claims court... It's a slam dunk if your contract is written correctly, and you performed the work you were supposed to. You won't lose. It won't get you your money right away, but after winning in court, you can begin the process of getting paid by judgement.
> 
> Doing anything else like plowing snow in front of their doors, or taking merchandise from their store can, and will, get you in legal trouble. You can't do any of that crap legally, with a contract or on a handshake deal... even though they owe you money. It doesn't give you those rights. Those actions are criminal acts, and they will land you in trouble. The owners owing you for plowing service is a civil matter... the cops have got nothing to do with it, so trying to argue that point with the cops when they arrive won't get you far.
> 
> If you don't have a written contract with them, then the money they owe you just became what's known as "tuition", or the price you pay to go to school.... The school where you learn to not do things without a contract.
> 
> I hope you get your loot. And by all means, don't stop spreading the word, now and forever, that they're deadbeats. Sooner or later, karma will become a real ***** for them.


Karma got them they have been out of business for a while!!!!


----------



## beanz27

k1768;1708541 said:


> Not arguing or debating, just curious, what criminal law would apply to moving a snow pile to a different location?


MN would be blocking a fire exit.


----------

